# Geale wants Golovkin if he beats Barker.



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/daniel-geale-i-believe-golovkin-fight-happen--68712

Hope this is fair dinkum and he's not just name dropping like other Aussie boxers.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Standard play really, nobody is going to say they don't want to fight one of the top dogs now are they?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Didn't Franky say that Geale is ducking GGG?

Does this mean Franky is wrong twice in a couple of days? (About Geales height too).

Will Franky lose his elite posting status?

Does Franky even follow boxing?

Thoughts.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Standard play really, nobody is going to say they don't want to fight one of the top dogs now are they?


True.

But you know it will happen.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> True.
> 
> But you know it will happen.


I hope it happens, I'm not convinced this superman GGG is suppose to be is the real deal just yet..... Gealey has as good a chance as sexy or anyone else in the middleweights


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I hope it happens, I'm not convinced this superman GGG is suppose to be is the real deal just yet..... Gealey has as good a chance as sexy or anyone else in the middleweights


Tend to agree.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

http://www.foxsports.com.au/venues/ppv-venue-finder#geale-v-barker/at/


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> Didn't Franky say that Geale is ducking GGG?
> 
> Does this mean Franky is wrong twice in a couple of days? (About Geales height too).
> 
> ...


Maybe not....but damn he can make a good sausage roll!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Gotta get through Barker first. He's no easybeat and has looked good in his 2 wins since Sergio even though Hope and the other guy Rotolo aren't elite.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Gotta get through Barker first. He's no easybeat and has looked good in his 2 wins since Sergio even though Hope and the other guy Rotolo aren't elite.


No disrespect to Hope or Rotolo but "aren't elite" is putting it mildly mate.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

No doubt Geale runs from Golovkin. You all know it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No doubt Geale walks through Golovkin. You all know it.


:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ sox. He was right about Santiago bum having to weigh 185. He was right about Cameron having to fight at Dannyweight when we though he was wrong. I hope he does fight GGG instead of Sam or Sturm if he beats Barker. But Jimbo knows people even if he does have a terrible dress sense. I have been going over my favourite ESB threads for a while before it gets shut down and he is brutally honest but accurate.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=205171&page=2

Eerie and he is right about the IBO/Phil Austin.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=205171&page=14

But Im hoping he's wrong about this. Geale if he beats Barker has a mandatory. If he can't put that off hopefully he can get his WBA belt in 2014.
:bbb


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

That may be the case Stiffy, but how can such an elite poster make such fatal errors within a couple of days from each other?

There are ****** in the armour.

I'm not sure the damage is repairable.

Franky is 100% wrong about this, I know it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

This post was piss funny post 207.



> #207
> Sydney Smutt
> Tits ooot
> ESB Senior Member
> ...


 Wonder what he thinks of Briggsy now.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> That may be the case Stiffy, but how can such an elite poster make such fatal errors within a couple of days from each other?
> 
> There are ****** in the armour.
> 
> ...


 I hope he fights Golovkin I really do but you don't become a leading fight promoter and corporate catering specialist without knowing how people tick.

But you're right even Jamie '' Mr magnificent blue suit '' Myer can be wrong on occasion.:deal

Wlod 192 for example.:deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I hope he fights Golovkin I really do but you don't become a leading fight promoter and corporate catering specialist without knowing how people tick.
> 
> But you're right even Jamie '' Mr magnificent blue suit '' Myer can be wrong on occasion.:deal
> 
> Wlod 192 for example.:deal


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never met Jamie, but from what I've heard he's a straight shooter with in interesting taste in suits, however I believe geale will fight ggg, however he may have to fight his mandatory 1st


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ raff you're right. Shaw say's if he beats Barker Sturm rematch will be next.

http://www.boxingscene.com/shaw-geale-sturm-rematch-probably-next-not-golovkin--68732


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Understandable considering the mandatory has been post-postponed twice now.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

You have to feel a bit for Soliman. Oxifilirine is legal under IBF rules but not WADA. So he misses out again. But anyway 17 minutes to the card starts. And Geale has to beat Barker first.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

How many minutes and hours before Geale, out with family but will head to pub when they are walking to ring.

Are we looking at 2hrs from now?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You have to feel a bit for Soliman. Oxifilirine is legal under IBF rules but not WADA. So he misses out again. But anyway 17 minutes to the card starts. And Geale has to beat Barker first.


But doesnt the article say that they arent sure if it is Sturm?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Joel Brunker won against Mikel Oliver over 8 rounds. 78:74
Wasnt impressive. Still a lot of work to be done with him. Basically just won by workrate alone and by being the stronger fighter.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Should I head to pub now?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Should I head to pub now?


 be fast


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Walking out now.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Just got here and there's only one other bloke here to watch..... What's happening with support of Aussie boxing


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Not looking good for Geale. Gave Barker first 2rds


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Not looking good for Geale. Gave Barker first 2rds


both rounds were very Close...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Fuck not looking good at all. Barker walking through Geales shots doesn't respect Geales power at all


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

4th rd better for Geale he needs Barker to fade and he can still win this on workrate


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Holy fuck


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

After 7rds with the KD this is a very close fight. Barker just made the count


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I've got Barker a couple of points in front with 2rds to go


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Last rd coming up. I think Geale needs the KO or KD to win


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Fair result


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

I had Geale ahead by 5 rounds :rolleyes


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I had Geale ahead by 5 rounds :rolleyes


well then you dont know how to score fights


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I had Geale ahead by 5 rounds :rolleyes


:lol: are u serious? I clear case of Ozzie Ozzie Ozzie and a few schooners later


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> well then you dont know how to score fights


Post your score or card then BritBitch

Round 1:Geale 10 9 Barker 
Round 2:Geale 10 10 Barker
Round 3:Geale 9 10 Barker
Round 4:Geale 10 9 Barker
Round 5:Geale 10 9 Barker 
Round 6:Geale 10 8 Barker 
Round 7:Geale 9 10 Barker 
Round 8:Geale 10 9 Barker 
Round 9:Geale 10 9 Barker 
Round10:Geale 9 10 Barker 
Round11:Geale 9 10 Barker 
Round12:Geale 10 9 Barker

116 - 111 to Geale

The fucking commentary on sky was the worst to date. I don't think the Scottish retard on weekend release gave Geale 1 round. And when Danny dropped Darren with the body shot he started screaming it was a low blow, only to admit Barkers back was facing him at the time of the punch atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: are u serious? I clear case of Ozzie Ozzie Ozzie and a few schooners later


 He is joking mate. Dib now Geale we don't have much luck in America.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He is joking mate. Dib now Geale we don't have much luck in America.


First st merge, now Geale. Both got squirrel grilled. How's your weekend going bro?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Post your score or card then BritBitch
> 
> Round 1:Geale 10 9 Barker
> Round 2:Geale 10 10 Barker
> ...


I stopped reading after first 2rds. Mate Barker was 20-18 up after 2rds clearly so there no point even running through the next 10 rds


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Fair result


116-111 :rolleyes


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> I stopped reading after first 2rds. Mate Barker was 20-18 up after 2rds clearly so there no point even running through the next 10 rds


That's your opinion and as always I take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Post your score or card then BritBitch
> 
> Round 1:Geale 10 9 Barker
> Round 2:Geale 10 10 Barker
> ...


lol ok

well my boy got the rightful the decision

see ya going to bed with a big smile on my face.

your scoring is terrible btw


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> I stopped reading after first 2rds. Mate Barker was 20-18 up after 2rds clearly so there no point even running through the next 10 rds


Post your card KKKKKKelllllll :deal


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> lol ok
> 
> well my boy got the rightful the decision
> 
> ...


Throw one in the missus for me :hey


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> That's your opinion and as always I take it with a grain of salt.


Ozzie Ozzie Ozzie and you know the rest ....... Lol


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

I'll stick by my card, I was pretty certain it would be a Geale UD but I have always maintained I am bias towards guys I follow. 

Not hiding the fact Geale is my boy. 

But I'm happy for Darren to take the title as he seems like a good bloke and showed the heart of a great fighter against the best Australia had to offer.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Ozzie Ozzie Ozzie and you know the rest ....... Lol


Great card Kel. Sally was right about you. Your mum is a cock hungry slut machine :deal


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Great card Kel. Sally was right about you. *Your mum is a cock hungry slut machine* :deal


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Great card Kel. Sally was right about you. Your mum is a cock hungry slut machine :deal


Lol take those white bogan western Sydney opinions and help us stop the boats :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Post your score or card then BritBitch
> 
> Round 1:Geale 10 9 Barker
> Round 2:Geale 10 10 Barker
> ...


I had Geale up by a round, but can easily see it go the other way, some rounds were very close.

Good fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

At least Brunker won and did it more impressively than Dib against Oliver.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I had Geale up by a round, but can easily see it go the other way, some rounds were very close.
> 
> Good fight.


Lol if Geales biggest nuggets has him winning by 1 pt that means he got beat by 2-3


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Lol if Geales biggest nuggets has him winning by 1 pt that means he got beat by 2-3


?? Not sure what your point is?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> ?? Not sure what your point is?


The fact you could see it going the other way for a start..... Point is your bias towards Geale is a 5 pt swing in his favour


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> The fact you could see it going the other way for a start..... Point is your bias towards Geale is a 5 pt swing in his favour


It's no secret that I'm biased mate, but I don't see my scoring as anything out of the ordinary, one of the judges scored the same.

I have no problem with who won the fight.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> It's no secret that I'm biased mate, but I don't see my scoring as anything out of the ordinary, one of the judges scored the same.
> 
> I have no problem with who won the fight.


The general consensus was Barker won probably 80% of the general forum felt the same. One of the judges had 116-111 to Barker as well. I had the fight 115-112 personally. If there's no knock down its a very disappointing Geale performance


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought the first round was an even round, the second was Barkers, I had Barkerahead by one at the top of the tenth, Barker won the eleventh and Geale the twelfth. I can't see 116-111 to Barker even though some of those rounds where tight. But that is just my oppinion, I'm not a boxing judge.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> The general consensus was Barker won probably 80% of the general forum felt the same. One of the judges had 116-111 to Barker as well. I had the fight 115-112 personally.


What do you want me to say Kel?

I felt Geale edged it by a round, so did 1 judge.

Barker won the fight, I'm ok with that.



> If there's no knock down its a very disappointing Geale performance


I have no idea what you mean by this? There was a knock down, and saying what if there wasn't, is simply discrediting it.

Not sure why you think it was a disappointing performance, Barker looked good and was as tough as nails to get back up and continue the way he did.

I'll be the first to admit that Geale didn't look his best today, but that may simply be because there was a better man in front of him.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Sox it seems some are trying to get a reaction out of you?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Raff said:


> Sox it seems some are trying to get a reaction out of you?


Maybe, Kel's not usually like that though. :conf


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Hey @Sox I like Daniel. I personally disappointed but maybe you didn't quite hold the same high opinion of Geale as I did. As I said, no knock down and he gets beat by 5 or 6 pts anyway it is what it is and I say bring on the rematch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Hey @Sox I like Daniel. I personally disappointed but maybe you didn't quite hold the same high opinion of Geale as I did. As I said, no knock down and he gets beat by 5 or 6 pts anyway it is what it is and I say bring on the rematch


Are you kidding? 
Before today I thought Geale was the god of the MW division, I wouldn't think anyone had a higher opinion of him than myself.
Hell I'm disappointed, but what can I do, he got beat in a good scrap.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> I wouldn't think anyone had a higher opinion of him than myself.
> Hell I'm disappointed, but what can I do, he got beat in a good scrap.


I thought I wasn't far off you but after reading you only had him ahead by 1 I'm starting to think I'm Danny's biggest nuthugger :good

I am as one eyed as it comes it would seems :lol:

I was initially disappointed but after Darren's humble interview and a few more Carlton's it eased. Darren was solid today and he deserves all the credit.

Danny should hold his head high as he did us all fucking proud.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Are you kidding?
> Before today I thought Geale was the god of the MW division, I wouldn't think anyone had a higher opinion of him than myself.
> Hell I'm disappointed, but what can I do, he got beat in a good scrap.


A good scrap it was a bit of give and take, Geale wasn't as tight and disciplined as usual but sliced through with the goods in the end. Barker was fine tuned and delivered the goods but how many goods landed, roughly the same as our IBF Middleweight champion. Hold your head high Sox, don't bow down to the forum writers no names.


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

I had it 114-113 Barker & felt he did just edge it. Either way was a terrific Middleweight fight, but neither will want to face GGG anytime soon.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It appears Socks is taking the loss hard and refusing to acknowledge that Barker won by scoring the bout to his boy Geale.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah Francis Sox is just fucking gutted by the sounds if it , he will probably re view the fight around mid week and see it the other way , hey Sox ya mad kunt at least your boy wasn't chicken dancing and getting escorted back to his corner by the ref like our lad Nath last night , fuck sake I'm probably more spewing than you at this moment in time , this ain't right mate , Wales without a world champion boxer just don't sit right . Come on Selby pull your finger out kid .


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nah Francis Sox is just fucking gutted by the sounds if it , he will probably re view the fight around mid week and see it the other way , hey Sox ya mad kunt at least your boy wasn't chicken dancing and getting escorted back to his corner by the ref like our lad Nath last night , fuck sake I'm probably more spewing than you at this moment in time , this ain't right mate , Wales without a world champion boxer just don't sit right . Come on Selby pull your finger out kid .


Clev will be back. His still only young and the kovalav fight and lead up will be a good learning curve for the kid.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Clev will be back. His still only young and the kovalav fight and lead up will be a good learning curve for the kid.


Yeah getting ironed out is always a good learning curve :smile


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Haven't seen the fight yet but from all accounts & the highlights it sounds like it was a ripper.

Damn shame Geale lost but it will be what he does from here to come back that will show what a great man he is.

I hope him dropping Barker puts paid to some of the talk of Geale being featherfisted.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Haven't seen the fight yet but from all accounts & the highlights it sounds like it was a ripper.
> 
> Damn shame Geale lost but it will be what he does from here to come back that will show what a great man he is.
> 
> I hope him dropping Barker puts paid to some of the talk of Geale being featherfisted.


:lol: on the contrary, he actually proved beyond reasonable doubt he is featherfisted not being able to put him away.... Barker just got caught with a liver shot which if directed right a 6yr boy could drop an adult :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I had Barker by 1 point,possibly more. Geale won from memory 1,4,6,7 or 8 one of the 2 and 12, 5 rounds to 7 in favour of Barker. Just wish the ref counted a bit faster in the 6th. Trying to look on the bright side it was a good fight the yanks seemed to like Geale and the Pommy commentators like him so he will probably get more fight offers. Hope there's a rematch and my final happy thought to try and alleviate my misery at least he lost to a nice guy and not to Mundine. That post fight victory speech by Barker was class and dedicating the fight to his dead brother was nice.
Hope there's a rematch clause. At least Aussie Joel won.:happy


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I had Barker by 1 point,possibly more. Geale won from memory 1,4,6,7 or 8 one of the 2 and 12, 5 rounds to 7 in favour of Barker. Just wish the ref counted a bit faster in the 6th. Trying to look on the bright side it was a good fight the yanks seemed to like Geale and the Pommy commentators like him so he will probably get more fight offers. Hope there's a rematch and my final happy thought to try and alleviate my misery at least he lost to a nice guy and not to Mundine. That post fight victory speech by Barker was class and dedicating the fight to his dead brother was nice.
> Hope there's a rematch clause. At least Aussie Joel won.:happy


Yes I enjoyed the fight very much also...... a rematch would be fitting


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: on the contrary, he actually proved beyond reasonable doubt he is featherfisted not being able to put him away.... Barker just got caught with a liver shot which if directed right a 6yr boy could drop an adult :deal


Fuck's sakes you're a miserable naysaying cunt Negative Kelly.

Why do you even bother? Go and spend some positive time with your family (have you got kids?) and try to look on the bright side of life you pessimistic cunt.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Here's an idea mate, watch the fight live like the rest of us and we might actually consider your opinions in future.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ kel a rematch might be on the cards if Barker beats Sturm according to this article.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ddleweight-division-after-win-vs-daniel-geale


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I thought Geale had an automatic rematch, looks like he'll have to wait nearly 12 months for a shot again. Unless he challenges GGG for his belt that was formerly Geales


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Kel said:


> I thought Geale had an automatic rematch, looks like he'll have to wait nearly 12 months for a shot again. Unless he challenges GGG for his belt that was formerly Geales


Gary Shaw.... can't believe there wouldn't be an automatic rematch clause... very silly


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Here's an idea mate, watch the fight live like the rest of us and we might actually consider your opinions in future.


Two things:

1. I wasn't offering an opinion you miserable cunt, I made a comment about Geale dropping Barker with a body shot being taken into consideration when discussing Geale's power. In your haste to jump on and post more misery and negativity like the biscuit-arsed bitch you are you missed that. It was you who chose to reply to my post though, so perhaps you thought you were "considering my opinion" at the time eh? You dopey cunt :lol:

2. I couldn't give a shit whether "you" consider my opinions in future. That's "you" I'm talking to, and not "we" - I know Misery loves company but don't use the royal "we" because you're a weak cunt incapable of standing on his own 2 feet (even on an internet forum) :lol: stick to your lame racist jokes, that's about as edgy you can get "mate" :yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I wasn't offering an opinion you miserable cunt, I made a comment about Geale dropping Barker with a body shot being taken into consideration when discussing Geale's power. In your haste to jump on and post more misery and negativity like the biscuit-arsed bitch you are you missed that.
> 
> 2. I couldn't give a shit whether "you" consider my opinions in future. That's "you" I'm talking to, and not "we" - I know Misery loves company but don't try to recruit because you're a weak cunt incapable of standing on his own 2 feet (even on an internet forum) :lol: stick to your lame racist jokes, that's about as edgy you can get "mate" :yep


Didn't realise you said body shot, u must have watched the fight :huh

Wow I think you've really blown a gasket with this response..... probably says more about you than me pal :yep

For somebody who doesn't give a shit you seem all worked up. Are you missing your little mate on this forum.

Stick to the lounge and NRL threads buddy, leave the boxing talk to the grown ups who actually watch the fights and give their opinions :smile


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Didn't realise you said body shot, u must have watched the fight :huh
> 
> Wow I think you've really blown a gasket with this response..... probably says more about you than me pal :yep
> 
> ...


Uh, did Geale drop Barker with any other shots dopey?

I saw the highlights, which I stated in the post that you quoted - it seems you missed a fair bit of what I actually wrote, which lends more credence to the suggestion that you were tripping over yourself trying to jump on so you could spout your miserable shite. Here's a suggestion - next time you want to act the smart cunt, make sure you read the whole post before jumping on with a smart arse reply :lol:

The "little mate" stuff is lame - it actually appears to be more of a case of you acting more of a cunt than usual in an effort to fill the hole you think he's left here, which says a lot more about you than anything in my previous post says about me :yep

Quit your trolling you lame cunt :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

10:36am My first post
11:05am Miserable Kel's negative reply
12:16pm My reply
12:31pm Miserable Kel's reply
3:35pm My reply
3:53pm Miserable Kel's reply

:lol: look how quickly the miserable cunt responds to my posts - the trolling cunt's so bored he's been hanging around here all day waiting for me to reply to him :rofl


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: on the contrary, he actually proved beyond reasonable doubt he is featherfisted not being able to put him away.... Barker just got caught with a liver shot which if directed right a 6yr boy could drop an adult :deal


This shitty post is even more retarted than my Geale v Barker scorecards.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> This shitty post is even more retarted than my Geale v Barker scorecards.


So you admit your scorecard was way off?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> So you admit your scorecard was way off?


After reading other opinions I can admit my card was that of a Geale Nuthugger and it didn't reflect the closeness of the fight. I didn't think Darren landed too much to write home about but either did Danny (other than the KD)

Every grazing punch Danny landed I was jumping out of my seat with enjoyment. In the 6th round I nearly put a hole through the roof. I'm sure when you watch Sergio fight and your hand is on your cock stoking it gently you tend to get carried away?

Why is it that you have never really liked Geale?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: on the contrary, he actually proved beyond reasonable doubt he is featherfisted not being able to put him away.... Barker just got caught with a liver shot which if directed right a 6yr boy could drop an adult :deal


This has to be in the running for dumbest post of the year award. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Geale Interview discussing fight. He thinks theirs a rematch clause.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> After reading other opinions I can admit my card was that of a Geale Nuthugger and it didn't reflect the closeness of the fight. I didn't think Darren landed too much to write home about but either did Danny (other than the KD)
> 
> Every grazing punch Danny landed I was jumping out of my seat with enjoyment. In the 6th round I nearly put a hole through the roof. I'm sure when you watch Sergio fight and your hand is on your cock stoking it gently you tend to get carried away?
> 
> Why is it that you have never really liked Geale?


That's not true mate, ask Sox I like Geale but i'm just saying what I think about the fight and his lack of punching power


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's not true mate, ask Sox I like Geale but i'm just saying what I think about the fight and his lack of punching power


Fair call.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

So we wont see Geale vs Golovkin now? I mean Geale still can fight Golovkin!


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Geale Interview discussing fight. He thinks theirs a rematch clause.
> 
> Cheers for posting that Stiffy. What a great aussie champion to take over from Michael Katsidis :bbb :happy


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

govolkin is ducking geale...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sally knows the score.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Geale Interview discussing fight. He thinks theirs a rematch clause.


..ahh..I just got home from o/s and still haven't seen any of the fight but that's classic Geale and why I love the kunt..humble and gracious and down to earth..everything I want in my sporting idols..thanks for put that up Mum :good


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..ahh..I just got home from o/s and still haven't seen any of the fight but that's classic Geale and why I love the kunt..humble and gracious and down to earth..everything I want in my sporting idols..thanks for put that up Mum :good


He is a great role model not just for boxing but the human race, he doesn't need a belt to display he is a champion of a person


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> He is a great role model not just for boxing but the human race, he doesn't need a belt to display he is a champion of a person


..yeah fucken oath!:good


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

wow this is getting romantic


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So we wont see Geale vs Golovkin now? I mean Geale still can fight Golovkin!


 Dunno. Geale chose the money rematch with Mundine and the IBF rather than face Golovkin by Dec 31st. We will see if the WBA rank him and whether he gets a Barker rematch if they protest the result. He will fight Barker before Golovkin if he has a choice IMO.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Barker hit Geale with a lot of shots...... Geale has a very good chin but could he take GGG powershots?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ kel. That's what worries me Golovkin nearly floored Macklin with a jab in the first round and had him in tears when he finished him with a bodyshot in the 3rd. He would have to be alert and on his game for the whole 12 rounds avoiding his bombs and still rack up enough points to win. A tough task
if this fight ever happens.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ kel. That's what worries me Golovkin nearly floored Macklin with a jab in the first round and had him in tears when he finished him with a bodyshot in the 3rd. He would have to be alert and on his game for the whole 12 rounds avoiding his bombs and still rack up enough points to win. A tough task
> if this fight ever happens.


The shot that nearly stopped Barker was not much different to the one that stopped Macklin.

Geale walked through Barkers shots easy enough.

All the talk of Golovkins bombs is largely hype. 
Don't forget the majority of Golovkins fights have been blown up JMW journeymen.
The only very impressive fight he's had was against Macklin.

I like Golovkin, but there's no way in hell he would have just walked through either Geale or Barker last week.
He's had difficulty with way lesser fighters.

The GGG nuthugging around here is out of control.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> The shot that nearly stopped Barker was not much different to the one that stopped Macklin.
> 
> Geale walked through Barkers shots easy enough.
> 
> ...


Lol, still nothing on your DG nut hugging mate. I've said it for a couple of years now, before GGG was a main stream name, He would murder Geale, If he landed shots as clean on Geale as Barker did, Geale would be out for a long time
.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Lol, still nothing on your DG nut hugging mate. I've said it for a couple of years now, before GGG was a main stream name, He would murder Geale, If he landed shots as clean on Geale as Barker did, Geale would be out for a long time
> .


You can't be serious mate, your hugging of both Mandy and now GGG is uber eerie, you sulked for months when Mandy was bashed to bits early in the year. :lol:

I accept Geale was beat on the weekend, it happens, I'm disappointed and believe he could have done better, not sure why he didn't. 
I'm also happy for Barker.

But to say what you guys are saying about GGG is not healthy.

GGG would not walk through either of them, I stand by that.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> You can't be serious mate, your hugging of both Mandy and now GGG is uber eerie, you sulked for months when Mandy was bashed to bits early in the year. :lol:
> 
> I accept Geale was beat on the weekend, it happens, I'm disappointed and believe he could have done better, not sure why he didn't.
> I'm also happy for Barker.
> ...


Maybe that was the best he could give, just because he got beat don't be disappointed.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Maybe that was the best he could give, just because he got beat don't be disappointed.


I haven't ruled that out.

Either way, I'm still disappointed. Not in Daniel, but because my fav fighter lost, it's natural.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Maybe that was the best he could give, just because he got beat don't be disappointed.


Anybody who follows DG closely knows he didn't fight to the best of his ability against Darren. Be that because Darren fought the better fight and never let him settle or it was just a bad night in the office for Danny.

You post this nonsense to stir shit and that's plain as day Kel.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Anybody who follows DG closely knows he didn't fight to the best of his ability against Darren. Be that because Darren fought the better fight and never let him settle or it was just a bad night in the office for Danny.
> 
> You post this nonsense to stir shit and that's plain as day Kel.


You seem really butt hurt about the lose which is normal for the bogan Aussie to comprehend. But what you are greatly underestimating is the opponents power to negate someones supposed enormous ability to win everytime.

Face facts, Daniel Geale was beaten (only just mind you) by someone who knew how to neutralize his best asset.......... workrate

You seem to have a problem with me? Is it trendy on the Aussie forum lately to feel this way :huh


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> You seem really butt hurt about the lose which is normal for the bogan Aussie to comprehend. But what you are greatly underestimating is the opponents power to negate someones supposed enormous ability to win everytime.
> 
> Face facts, Daniel Geale was beaten (only just mind you) by someone who knew how to neutralize his best asset.......... workrate


That's what Stiffy's saying, that it may not have been due to having a better man in front of him.
It could also be that Geale wasn't at his best physically, mentally, or whatever.

I'm like Stiffy, in that I'm not sure either. 
Time will tell.



> You seem to have a problem with me? Is it trendy on the Aussie forum lately to feel this way :huh


Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I think I'll go and eat worms... :smile


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's what Stiffy's saying, that it may not have been due to having a better man in front of him.
> It could also be that Geale wasn't at his best physically, mentally, or whatever.
> 
> I'm like Stiffy, in that I'm not sure either.
> ...


I thought Geale looked good physically... Mentally well that''s hard to gauge but he seemed ok as well.

Why is it when someone gets beat there must always be an excuse..... now i''m not saying there isn''t with Geale, but I''m prepared to say Barker has he''s measure anytime anywhere based on that fight...... No Biggee hope i''m wrong


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I thought Geale looked good physically and mentally will that''s hard to guage but he seemed ok as well.
> 
> Why is it when someone gets beat there must always be an excuse..... now i''m not saying there isn''t with Geale, but I''m prepared to say Barker has his measure anytime anywhere based on that fight...... No Biggee hope i''m wrong


There doesn't have to be an excuse. 
But there could be.

It goes both ways.

Why is it when someone gets beat, that the winner has his measure anytime, anywhere?

Many things could be wrong, but as soon as an excuse is made, everyone feels that the loser is just making excuses and it's not genuine...

Only Daniel can make the excuse anyhow, whatever we say is speculation.
He hasn't, so be it.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> There doesn't have to be an excuse.
> But there could be.
> 
> It goes both ways.
> ...


So maybe we should all say nothing and let the end result talk for itself :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> So maybe we should all say nothing and let the end result talk for itself :smile


We could do that, but then we don't need this forum, or the internet, without the internet there's no porn, so we may as well neck ourselves.

Fuck that, let's look for more excuses. :yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I used to look at porn in magazines Sox, didn't need Internet for that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

What's a magazine?


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Magazines were good, but Internet porn is great, I feel so much dirtier!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Raff said:


> Magazines were good, but Internet porn is great, I feel so much dirtier!


..easier to hide too..and the pages don't get stuck together either..:nod


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..easier to hide too..and the pages don't get stuck together either..:nod


Yeh, but the kkkkkkkkkkeys tend to ssssssssssstick on the keybbbbbbbbbbbbboard. :conf


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh, but the kkkkkkkkkkeys tend to ssssssssssstick on the keybbbbbbbbbbbbboard. :conf


Do you photoshop geales face onto all the porn stars?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> You seem really butt hurt about the lose which is normal for the bogan Aussie to comprehend. But what you are greatly underestimating is the opponents power to negate someones supposed enormous ability to win everytime.
> 
> Face facts, Daniel Geale was beaten (only just mind you) by someone who knew how to neutralize his best asset.......... workrate
> 
> You seem to have a problem with me? Is it trendy on the Aussie forum lately to feel this way :huh


I like how you assume I'm bogan just because I follow Geale :lol: I can admit I was bitter after the lose but that's just me sticking with my boy through thick and thin. Had you ever met Danny you might respect him more. He took the time out of his training as a pro to walk all the kids in my gym through drills and I even had the opportunity to cope a belting from him in sparing. So yes, I was hurt to see him lose.

I dont have any problem with you mate, I just think you were a shit contributor at ESB with all your negative posts and you seem to be doing the same here at chb. I don't recall any meaningful threads you posted or anything informative, you just ridicule other opinions and views. Come to think of it all you do is try insult people for a laugh.

At least Francis is funny. Your act is old


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I like how you assume I'm bogan just because I follow Geale :lol: I can admit I was bitter after the lose but that's just me sticking with my boy through thick and thin. Had you ever met Danny you might respect him more. He took the time out of his training as a pro to walk all the kids in my gym through drills and I even had the opportunity to cope a belting from him in sparing. So yes, I was hurt to see him lose.
> 
> I dont have any problem with you mate, I just think you were a shit contributor at ESB with all your negative posts and you seem to be doing the same here at chb. I don't recall any meaningful threads you posted or anything informative, you just ridicule other opinions and views. Come to think of it all you do is try insult people for a laugh.
> 
> At least Francis is funny. Your act is old


So at one stage it was funny :huh I'll take that :smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I like how you assume I'm bogan just because I follow Geale :lol: I can admit I was bitter after the lose but that's just me sticking with my boy through thick and thin. Had you ever met Danny you might respect him more. He took the time out of his training as a pro to walk all the kids in my gym through drills and I even had the opportunity to cope a belting from him in sparing. So yes, I was hurt to see him lose.
> 
> I dont have any problem with you mate, I just think you were a shit contributor at ESB with all your negative posts and you seem to be doing the same here at chb. I don't recall any meaningful threads you posted or anything informative, you just ridicule other opinions and views. Come to think of it all you do is try insult people for a laugh.
> 
> *At least Francis is funny*. Your act is old


Yes, yes I am.:happy


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> So at one stage it was funny :huh I'll take that :smile


Why are you called Kel as your user name ? Is your real name Kelly ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yes, yes I am.:happy


 Your blue suit is downright hilarious Jamie.:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Your blue suit is downright hilarious Jamie.:rofl:rofl:rofl


I don't own a blue suit mate but keep thinking that if you wish.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a good suit


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis/Jamie thinks so.:yep


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Why are you called Kel as your user name ? Is your real name Kelly ?


Did you ever watch Kat n Kim? That's a clue


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

kel is Glenn Robbins.:deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Glenn Robbins _is _a fight fan. He used train at Malvern Martial Arts when I was up there. Glenn's a great bloke though. Wouldn't that be great, Jamie Myer _and _ Glenn Robbins posting here!


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Glenn Robbins _is _a fight fan. He used train at Malvern Martial Arts when I was up there. Glenn's a great bloke though. Wouldn't that be great, Jamie Myer _and _ Glenn Robbins posting here!


If this is true, then he is funnier than Francis. Stiffy may have walked right into that one.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Glenn Robbins _is _a fight fan. He used train at Malvern Martial Arts when I was up there. Glenn's a great bloke though. Wouldn't that be great, Jamie Myer _and _ Glenn Robbins posting here!


:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol:


What lovely smiles.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

So Glen Robbins the funny guy from the comedy company,Kath and Kim is kel and hates Pacific Islanders.:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------

